# Family of 4 with only peak travel time needs help



## spring.solstice (Apr 16, 2015)

1) Where do you want your home resort to be? Cheapest maintenance & taxes

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? Trade

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Florida, Aruba, Dominican, Mexico, Utah

4) How many people do you usually travel with? 4

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule? school schedule

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance? yes

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time? yes

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? minimum of 3 stars

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing? under 10k

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year? not more than 1k

11) Are you a detail oriented planner? yes

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do? yes


We are currently looking at HGVC.  Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you live on the Western half of the US?  It seems like you are looking to trade outside of HGVC with RCI than to stay within it.  If that is the case Worldmark is going to have a less expensive buy in and using RCI will be the same or lower cost in terms of MF's for the points.  I find using RCI is better than II when it comes to peak travel exchanges but it still takes flexibility and luck.  If on the other hand you want to stay internal to Hiltons program most of the time than HGVC makes more sense.


RCI points might also work for you but learning too many systems at once can get confusing and there is much more variety and nuances with RCI points due to quirks and special deals with individual resorts and mini developer systems.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2015)

I would look into VRI managed resorts. There's like 70 of them, you have home group advantage in RCI bookings, and a low cost internal exchange ( VRI*ety) with under $100 exchanges. Www.vriresorts.com
They are not a big hotel branded resort outfit, but are clean, well located, the majority are owner controlled HOAs.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 16, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I would look into VRI managed resorts. There's like 70 of them, you have home group advantage in RCI bookings, and a low cost internal exchange ( VRI*ety) with under $100 exchanges. Www.vriresorts.com
> They are not a big hotel branded resort outfit, but are clean, well located, the majority are owner controlled HOAs.
> 
> Jim



Yes, my favorite resort is a VRI managed place. I just love it but it has almost become impossible to find resale weeks for this resort on eBay ... even the new resort manager is SHOCKED by how strong the resale prices are for this place is as he stated that he gets to see all the resale prices. 

Jim has stated it very well ...


----------



## theo (Apr 16, 2015)

*VRI*

Me three. We own / have owned weeks at several VRI-managed facilities; they are consistently well managed and resale prices are (and remain) quite strong.
I was really shocked when one FL place where we owned a single week dropped VRI as its' management company in 2014, for no credible reason (IMnsHO, anyhow). 
In turn, I dropped that ownership like a red hot pan shortly thereafter, having lost (I had very little to begin with) all remaining confidence in the BoD / HOA there.

But I digress; OP didn't ask about management companies. My two cents is that if OP is locked into school schedules for some years to come (right along with *lots* of others in that very same boat, all competing for simultaneous access to the same finite, limited space in the exact same time periods), OP should perhaps at least *consider* purchasing a fixed unit / week somewhere, in order to *guarantee* availability. In the end, no other approach can possibly match that certainty. 
On the other hand, the fixed week approach admittedly greatly diminishes options and "variety", absent engaging in the craps shoot game of "trading".


----------



## e.bram (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking for school schedule will not be easy as a trade. Buy at a week(s) resort with the resort, unit number and week(s) you can use!


----------



## elaine (Apr 17, 2015)

trade reality from a family who can only travel Easter, Christmas, summers:
Florida--easy at 1 year out for certain places--S. Fl., Orlando, Panama Beach, Daytona Beach, Cocoa Beach--very difficult (except in summer) for W. Fla, Keys.
Aruba--easy in RCI points, harder in weeks, but can be done (summer is easier) 
Dominican--many resorts are all inclusive and that is $$$ for 4 persons 
Mexico--same
Utah--no experience
A good quality timeshare is likely to have fees close to or over $1K a year.
I think you could spend less than $10K on the purchase, but up your annual fee to $1200 and get something decent. If I were buying, I would get a points system like HGVC or Worldmark or get a highly rated resort that is drivable that you use 1 out of three years.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2015)

elaine said:


> A good quality timeshare is likely to have fees close to or over $1K a year.
> I think you could spend less than $10K on the purchase, but up your annual fee to $1200 and get something decent. If I were buying, I would get a points system like HGVC or Worldmark or get a highly rated resort that is drivable that you use 1 out of three years.



This is good advice. I can't think of any properties resale market that would cost near $10k but then have less than a $1K annual fee. Spend $5K and then budget the remaining $5K for the annual fee in excess of $1k. With increases you should be able to only spend $1K per year for 10-15 years, depending on how high the fee is to start.


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2015)

Since you plan on trading most of the time, you should steer away from HGVC. It is one of the most expensive to own and use and if you are trading in RCI, you can do for a lot less money with any other points system.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2015)

*My suggestion ...*

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... 2bdr/2bath lock off unit. No lockoff fee. Deeded fixed weeks. 

2 ways to go - RCI Points or NOT RCI Points.
*
RCI Points *- ads all say, RCI points week -- but you can "un-convert" it for free.

*(1)*advantage of booking an available HOME RESORT 12 months from checkin with a $50 per exchange fee ... 
*(2)*can confirm your deeded week 13 months out for FREE
*(3)*priority booking at 11 months out (full exchange fee) in the VRI network

*NOT RCI POINTS:*
Resort trades in both II and RCI (weeks) in addition to trading in VRI (trading Places platform).

Lockoff units: can use the 1bdr side as it sleeps 6 persons. Rent the other studio side or in RCI combine the STUDIO TPU (or RCI Points) value to get a 3rd week's vacation every other year. Or just use the 2/2 unit WHEN you need it.

*General Info:*
Maintenance Fees: Under $900 yearly for the 2/2 lockout units.

Great airport area; great cruise ports very close; beach is 1/2 block walking; views from 40+% of the units in resort of the Atlantic Ocean and another 40% have intercoastal waterway views.

Summer units are more easily found to buy ... but a great Winter 2/2 will cost you more... you could RENT it when you aren't going to occupy it for 150-175%+ of MFs.

I have more than one of each type of these units. I really like the resort. VRI does a great job managing it.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 17, 2015)

Tropic Shores Resort.


Trades through RCI and DAE.  DAE will take you as a member for no annual fee.

It's an independently run resort and they haven't had a MF increase the past two years.

MFs on a 1br $500 and a 2br $604

All weeks float except 6 &7.  Buy a prime week, they float 1-5, and 8-52.

If buying from ebay expect to pay $0 for a 1br and up to $1,500 for a 2br prime unit.  The resort sells 2br units for $5,000 and they have a wait list.

Sumday currently has a 1br for sale on their site.

It's priced way higher than I'd pay for a 1br there but making a offer on something they have had on hand for a while may get you a favorable price.

With daily maid touch-up service, an activities director, and other amenities the place is hard to beat.

Silverwoods at Treasure Lake in DuBois Pa probably has the lowest MFs around.  Just under $500 and has an internal trading company and trades with DAE.  It has a lot to do in the Treasure Lake community but if you're looking for a trader, it's one of the cheapest.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2015)

presley said:


> Since you plan on trading most of the time, you should steer away from HGVC. It is one of the most expensive to own and use and if you are trading in RCI, you can do for a lot less money with any other points system.



That is what is missing from the questions. How much are the annual membership and trade fees? Is the OP's 1K all inclusive of other costs or is it just the maintenance fee? If locking off and/or utilizing multiple trades you could easily add $500 per year in expense.


----------



## DAman (Apr 17, 2015)

*What about WM?*

Worldmark credits work for locations in Florida, Utah, and Mexico.

OP could trade via II or RCI for other destinations.

It is 3 star.  Sometimes 4 star.

Purchase price should be under $5000 for 14000 credits. MF's on 14000 credit account are around $1000.  I like that 12000 credits can get me a three bedroom unit for a week in many/most locations.  8000 credits for a week in a one bedroom.  You can stretch out your points by staying less than a week(Friday and Saturday nights cost double the credits of weeknights at most locations). Keep in mind that additional housekeeping tokens cost extra(you get one HKT for every 10000 credits).

OP could purchase fewer credits and rent additional credits and HKT as needed.

Marriott could be an option.  The trading preference for Aruba, Florida, and Utah would help OP for hard to get trades during school vacations.  However MF's are well over $1000.  Marriott is higher in quality than WM. OP would have to want to go to other Marriott locations to make it worth it.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

*Op? Ii? Hkt?*



DAman said:


> Worldmark credits work for locations in Florida, Utah, and Mexico.
> 
> OP could trade via II or RCI for other destinations.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the detailed information.  I am so new to this.  I do not even understand your abbreviations


----------



## theo (Apr 17, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> <snip> I am  so new to this.  I do not even understand your abbreviations



*OP* = Original Poster (in this particular discussion "thread", that's *you*).

*RCI* = RCI (Resort Condos International), the largest of the (numerous available) timeshare "exchange" companies.

*II* = Interval International, the second largest of the timeshare "exchange" companies.

*MF* = Maintenance Fee, the annual cost of timeshare ownership; a cost entirely separate and apart (and completely irrelevant to) purchase price and a cost virtually guaranteed to increase each and every year, at least somewhat. Personally, I tend to expect a 4-5% increase per year. Sometimes it's more, seldom much less.

*WM* = WorldMark, one of the "chain" interval ownership companies on Planet Timeshare. Much more of a presence and factor in the western U.S. than in the East. 

*HKT* escapes me, but it's very likely something to do with "*h*ouse*k*eeping (*t*ickets? *t*okens *t*rinkets?) within the Worldmark system? I just plain dunno. 

*VRI* = Vacations Resorts International. Primarily a timeshare resort management company, with headquarters in California, currently manages about  125 facilities total. They also have an "internal" (not at all huge) exchange program known as VRI*ety. Their parent company (as of a few years ago) is Interval Leisure Group, the same corporate entity that owns II. VRI does not own or sell timeshares; they manage timeshare facilities.

Somewhere on TUG there exists a comprehensive abbreviation "dictionary". I don't recall exactly where it resides, but someone more familiar with its' whereabouts on the TUG web site will hopefully weigh in to assist you in finding its' precise location. 

There is definitely a relatively steep learning curve to climb Mount Timeshare in order to more solidly understand (and be able to compare) the many different companies, systems, options, usage terms, points (...there many different "points" systems and flavors, each and all of them completely *un*related to one another in any way as "currencies"), fixed vs. floating weeks, etc., etc. 

A fair amount of effort and retention will be required on your part, but persevere and read  --- and then read some more --- at some juncture you'll be well informed. 
It's not "moon launch complexity", but it is nonetheless still a lot of information to absorb and compare. This site has an encyclopedic amount of information available and plenty of people willing to share what they have learned over what is surely centuries worth of collective personal experience. Ask and ye shall receive, but you've still got your own work cut out for you, just to be able to ask the right pinpoint questions once you better target and "drill down" into whatever "system", options or approach might work best for you and your family. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Do you live on the Western half of the US?  It seems like you are looking to trade outside of HGVC with RCI than to stay within it.  If that is the case Worldmark is going to have a less expensive buy in and using RCI will be the same or lower cost in terms of MF's for the points.  I find using RCI is better than II when it comes to peak travel exchanges but it still takes flexibility and luck.  If on the other hand you want to stay internal to Hiltons program most of the time than HGVC makes more sense.
> 
> 
> RCI points might also work for you but learning too many systems at once can get confusing and there is much more variety and nuances with RCI points due to quirks and special deals with individual resorts and mini developer systems.



I live on the East Coast.  I definitely want to be able to trade whatever I buy and I am not stuck on being at any one specific location - that is why I dont think a home resort would be important to me.  I liked that Hilton can be booked starting on any day of the week and that you could book fewer days than a week.  What is II? Is Worldmark the same thing as Wyndham?


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

theo said:


> OP = Original Poster (in this particular "thread" --- that's you.
> 
> RCI = RCI (Resort Condos International), the largest of the timeshare "exchange" companies.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I cut and pasted that so now I have it for reference.  This OP appreciates you taking the time to explain.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, my favorite resort is a VRI managed place. I just love it but it has almost become impossible to find resale weeks for this resort on eBay ... even the new resort manager is SHOCKED by how strong the resale prices are for this place is as he stated that he gets to see all the resale prices.
> 
> Jim has stated it very well ...



This does seem very hard to find any for resale on the web.  Thank you for suggestion.


----------



## DAman (Apr 17, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> I live on the East Coast.  I definitely want to be able to trade whatever I buy and I am not stuck on being at any one specific location - that is why I dont think a home resort would be important to me.  I liked that Hilton can be booked starting on any day of the week and that you could book fewer days than a week.  What is II? Is Worldmark the same thing as Wyndham?



With Worldmark you can book fewer days than a week.

I didn't even mention bonus time and inventory specials where you can book units for $ instead of credits.  All of these additional benefits will make your head start spinning.

Worldmark The Club is different than Wyndham.  However Wyndham manages Worldmark resorts.

Do your research before you buy.  That being said it can be difficult to sometimes even figure out the questions.

I like WM(Worldmark) and I don't use my credits except to book WM resorts.  My Marriott unit is useful due to the preference I get in booking at other Marriotts through II.  Hyatt is great too-but that is for me(we live close to Carmel and my wife loves the Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel).  Your parameters do not seem to indicate Hyatt is for you.  Hyatt is 4 to 5 star.

As time goes by your needs will change.  Your preferences too.  Keep that in mind too.


----------



## theo (Apr 17, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> This does seem very hard to find any for resale on the web.  Thank you for suggestion.



http://www.vriresorts.com will identify and enumerate each and *all* of the many VRI-managed facilities. That being said, you won't (and certainly shouldn't) select a timeshare facility and / or make any purchase solely because  a particular facility currently has a reputable management company. There are lots of other much more important factors to consider in your decision and selection process. Lots.

Remember too that VRI does not own or sell timeshares; they instead manage timeshare facilities. VRI could manage a facility today and be gone as the contracted management company tomorrow --- I could specifically name two Florida facilities that dropped VRI as their management company in 2014, although I'd be hard pressed to credibly explain why in either instance.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> This does seem very hard to find any for resale on the web.  Thank you for suggestion.



And that resort is Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort at 909 Breakers Ave in Ft Lauderdale near the corner of A1A (Ocean Blvd) and Sunrise Blvd... 18 story building with 15 floors of 10 units each with 4 corner 2bdr/2bath lockoffs, 2 1bdr/1bath ocean facing units plus 4 1bdr/1.5 bath units.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

DAman said:


> Worldmark credits work for locations in Florida, Utah, and Mexico.
> 
> OP could trade via II or RCI for other destinations.
> 
> ...



Just checked out WorldMark.  Thank you for suggestion.  This is a very different concept.  I like it.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2015)

Join TUG, check the marketplace for resales, buy from a TUG member or try renting at some resorts to see if you like them. This is the best place for timeshare advice and vacations.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 17, 2015)

Most of VRI managed resorts are weeks resorts where the prime week owners use or rent! They are NOT deposited for trading.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

DAman said:


> With Worldmark you can book fewer days than a week.
> 
> I didn't even mention bonus time and inventory specials where you can book units for $ instead of credits.  All of these additional benefits will make your head start spinning.
> 
> ...



There are so many questions that I am not even sure what to ask.  I looked at World Mark the Club and I spoke with a rep about the specials, credits, etc.  Very cool! Since Wyndham manages WM, is it easy to book Wyndham properties? It seems that WM has more red locations on the West Coast instead of the East.  I have access to Marriott through a family member's timeshare.  I have not looked into Hyatt and I did not realize they even had timeshares.  Thank you again for all of your help.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

silentg said:


> Join TUG, check the marketplace for resales, buy from a TUG member or try renting at some resorts to see if you like them. This is the best place for timeshare advice and vacations.



Is that the $15 membership? I saw that, but wasnt sure what that meant.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

theo said:


> http://www.vriresorts.com will identify and enumerate each and *all* of the many VRI-managed facilities. That being said, you won't (and certainly shouldn't) select a timeshare facility and / or make any purchase solely because  a particular facility currently has a reputable management company. There are lots of other much more important factors to consider in your decision and selection process. Lots.
> 
> Remember too that VRI does not own or sell timeshares; they instead manage timeshare facilities. VRI could manage a facility today and be gone as the contracted management company tomorrow --- I could specifically name two Florida facilities that dropped VRI as their management company in 2014, although I'd be hard pressed to credibly explain why in either instance.



Thank you for that clarification.  That is some very important information that I definitely missed initially.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2015)

Spring.solstice, since many of us recommend buying (at least the first) timeshare within a day's driving distance from home. You haven't shared the general vicinity where you live with us. For instance if you live in the Southeast, perhaps Wyndham would be a better system for you than oh, say Worldmark, which would be better if you live in the NW(ish). And VRI is more prominent in the West, while BlueGreen is stronger in the Midwest. We say this so that if you should suffer a downturn in your personal economy, you can still put the family in the car and a tank or two of gas and you can have a vacation. No dependence on ever increasing air fares and advance booking restrictions. And NO EXCHANGE FEES.

Happy Hunting.....

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 17, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Spring.solstice, since many of us recommend buying (at least the first) timeshare within a day's driving distance from home. You haven't shared the general vicinity where you live with us. For instance if you live in the Southeast, perhaps Wyndham would be a better system for you than oh, say Worldmark, which would be better if you live in the NW(ish). And VRI is more prominent in the West, while BlueGreen is stronger in the Midwest. We say this so that if you should suffer a downturn in your personal economy, you can still put the family in the car and a tank or two of gas and you can have a vacation. No dependence on ever increasing air fares and advance booking restrictions. And NO EXCHANGE FEES.
> 
> Happy Hunting.....
> 
> Jim



Jim continually stresses this point and he is right on! I agree whole heartledy!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

presley said:


> Since you plan on trading most of the time, you should steer away from HGVC. It is one of the most expensive to own and use and if you are trading in RCI, you can do for a lot less money with any other points system.



Thank you for this tip.  I see that you own at HGVC and WM on your profile.  I have never heard of Shell.  I am wondering if you know how many points I would need to purchase at HGVC and/or WM to get a 1 bedroom converted on RCI during the red/peak times? It is most important that I can trade on RCI rather than the home resort.  Thank you again.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

theo said:


> Me three. We own / have owned weeks at several VRI-managed facilities; they are consistently well managed and resale prices are (and remain) quite strong.
> I was really shocked when one FL place where we owned a single week dropped VRI as its' management company in 2014, for no credible reason (IMnsHO, anyhow).
> In turn, I dropped that ownership like a red hot pan shortly thereafter, having lost (I had very little to begin with) all remaining confidence in the BoD / HOA there.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input.  I do see the perk of having a fixed week since my travel time is limited.  But, I also need variety.  This is going to be difficult to figure out.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

elaine said:


> trade reality from a family who can only travel Easter, Christmas, summers:
> Florida--easy at 1 year out for certain places--S. Fl., Orlando, Panama Beach, Daytona Beach, Cocoa Beach--very difficult (except in summer) for W. Fla, Keys.
> Aruba--easy in RCI points, harder in weeks, but can be done (summer is easier)
> Dominican--many resorts are all inclusive and that is $$$ for 4 persons
> ...



Thank you for the specific advice on my location choices.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... 2bdr/2bath lock off unit. No lockoff fee. Deeded fixed weeks.
> 
> 2 ways to go - RCI Points or NOT RCI Points.
> *
> ...



Thank you for the info on here.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 17, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Spring.solstice, since many of us recommend buying (at least the first) timeshare within a day's driving distance from home. You haven't shared the general vicinity where you live with us. For instance if you live in the Southeast, perhaps Wyndham would be a better system for you than oh, say Worldmark, which would be better if you live in the NW(ish). And VRI is more prominent in the West, while BlueGreen is stronger in the Midwest. We say this so that if you should suffer a downturn in your personal economy, you can still put the family in the car and a tank or two of gas and you can have a vacation. No dependence on ever increasing air fares and advance booking restrictions. And NO EXCHANGE FEES.
> 
> Happy Hunting.....
> 
> Jim



Thank you.  I am in New York.  I did notice that some resorts were grouped in certain areas.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 17, 2015)

Fixed summer week on Cape Cod or Rhode Island.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2015)

e.bram said:


> Most of VRI managed resorts are weeks resorts where the prime week owners use or rent! They are NOT deposited for trading.



Yes, you are right .. which is WHY I own VRI Prime weeks. They make GREAT deposits as few GREAT weeks are given over to ANY of the exchange companies PLUS they rent for hundreds per week over their MFs. Just be sure to get PRIMEST of the PRIME weeks for your ownership.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you for your input. I do see the perk of having a fixed week since my travel time is limited. But, I also need variety. This is going to be difficult to figure out.



If you like variety but want ability to book shorter stays, then mini-systems are probably best, like HGVC, Worldmark, Wyndham, etc. If you like variety, but can work with the traditional timeshare full week model, then there are cheap traders out there. A cheap or free week with sub-$1k MFs that generates a lot of RCI TPU or has decent to strong trading power in II would fit the bill.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is a list- with links- to the VRI resorts in New England. http://www.8664myvacation.com/rentResortList.php?region=01 Important to note that these are not available from any one source. VRI is a management company, not a resort system, per se. You'd have to be on the lookout for individual resorts/weeks in places like the TUG Marketplace, Redweek, eBay, Craigslist, etc. They are where you find them. Most will have reviews in the TUG reviews section available to paid Members if you choose to join TUG.

Any of these should satisfy your desire to have a fixed place to go, variety when you want to see new places, low exchange fees, a potential of paying for themselves if you choose to rent your weeks. Added benefit, they are less than a day's drive from NY. No airfare required. 

Be patient, watch the weeks that come up. If you settle on a resort or two that seem attractive, pick up the phone and call for buying availability. They often have a list of owners who would like to sell.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Here is a list- with links- to the VRI resorts in New England. http://www.8664myvacation.com/rentResortList.php?region=01 Important to note that these are not available from any one source. VRI is a management company, not a resort system, per se. You'd have to be on the lookout for individual resorts/weeks in places like the TUG Marketplace, Redweek, eBay, Craigslist, etc. They are where you find them. Most will have reviews in the TUG reviews section available to paid Members if you choose to join TUG.
> 
> Any of these should satisfy your desire to have a fixed place to go, variety when you want to see new places, low exchange fees, a potential of paying for themselves if you choose to rent your weeks. Added benefit, they are less than a day's drive from NY. No airfare required.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the direct link.  I checked those out as we do ski a lot.  The ones I looked at had good reviews on trip advisor, but were not more than 3 stars or $$ as far as rank.  I was told by another owner to make sure that whatever I bought should be at least 3.5 stars to have better trading value? Is there any truth to that?


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> If you like variety but want ability to book shorter stays, then mini-systems are probably best, like HGVC, Worldmark, Wyndham, etc. If you like variety, but can work with the traditional timeshare full week model, then there are cheap traders out there. A cheap or free week with sub-$1k MFs that generates a lot of RCI TPU or has decent to strong trading power in II would fit the bill.



Thank you for the suggestion.  I paid to join so I am just waiting for my membership to come in the email.  I am hoping to be able to see what other owners are selling on here that is like what you suggested.  I appreciate it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2015)

Let me explain the simple facts of timesharing. A slightly older resort, like those managed by VRI, will have a better location and cheaper MFs than the NEW & recently built timeshare resort .... better location and maybe more space in a unit as originally built as full owned condos .. not temporary housing for a week. And the places was built to last 100 years,

My Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort was built in the early 1950s ... SOLD leasehold existed for 20+ years to people (just like from NYC). Every kitchen has a separate hallway door -- for the staff & cleaning to use (very high end). Will it ever have jetted tubs? NO. Do I care? NO. Will it get 5 star rating for the interiors and resort appeal? NO. (and I don't care either). But people who stay there generally love the location, love the beach, feel safe and comfortable and have a great time. And the price (maintenance fees) are great for the area and the size of the units. And the units are CLEAN and refurbished regularly.

And the immediate area has character and charm ... after all, where can you stay and walk down the street 1/2 block to see J-Lo perform and film a commercial for her appearance in Brazil ... just wish she would show up on time (but from personal experience before with J-Lo ... that just don't happen). And stay away from that corner store with the homemade ice cream and favored popcorn (chocolate covered is the worst popcorn!!! (NOT)). And that sports bar --- the Parrot! Just the best known sports bar between Key West and Jacksonville .... they close the street for the BIG events (like J-Lo's appearance) or any TV football game when the Home Team (the Eagles) play.

And just ask about elevator music at the FLBR ... they have songs which are sung by the occupants during checkin/checkout times --- favorite is :Make New Friends, but .." At least EVERYONE is smiling and giggling by the time they get off in the lobby.....and saying goodbye to their new friends...


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Let me explain the simple facts of timesharing. A slightly older resort, like those managed by VRI, will have a better location and cheaper MFs than the NEW & recently built timeshare resort .... better location and maybe more space in a unit as originally built as full owned condos .. not temporary housing for a week. And the places was built to last 100 years,
> 
> My Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort was built in the early 1950s ... SOLD leasehold existed for 20+ years to people (just like from NYC). Every kitchen has a separate hallway door -- for the staff & cleaning to use (very high end). Will it ever have jetted tubs? NO. Do I care? NO. Will it get 5 star rating for the interiors and resort appeal? NO. (and I don't care either). But people who stay there generally love the location, love the beach, feel safe and comfortable and have a great time. And the price (maintenance fees) are great for the area and the size of the units. And the units are CLEAN and refurbished regularly.
> 
> ...



Do you have any leads as to where I can even make an offer to purchase a timeshare here? So far, I have only seen rentals.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thanks for the direct link.  I checked those out as we do ski a lot.  The ones I looked at had good reviews on trip advisor, but were not more than 3 stars or $$ as far as rank.  I was told by another owner to make sure that whatever I bought should be at least 3.5 stars to have better trading value? Is there any truth to that?



I don't know what a half a star is. Do you? Maybe the resort was refurbed in 2007 instead of 2009. Baybe it has laminate counters instead of granite. Maybe the appliances are white. Maybe the desk is not manned 24/7, maybe you have to park your own car. We have found without exception that the better locations, and larger spaces and long term, friendly employees make up for lack of concierge desk and lazy rivers. But that's me. ymmv. As to trading value, VRI has it's own exchange, VRI*ety, and it has it's own RCI desk. Upgrades in size (depending on availability) are usually just a small upcharge.

My experience is that the TUG reviews on a 1-10 rating is more accurate than trip advisor's star system where ours are by TUGgers, theirs can be by people with an axe to grind or some other motive. You gain access to TUG reviews by joining TUG ($15/yr).

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Do you have any leads as to where I can even make an offer to purchase a timeshare here? So far, I have only seen rentals.



Great resorts are SOLD by the pool or TIKI bar ... by older owners who are not travelling. I have seen a 90+ year couple dressed like the 1940s walking out to get a newspaper; the Maryland couple in their late 80s with their "nose out of joint" 45yo daughter who insisted they NOT drive down - but realized that was not going to happen (and had to take vacation to drive them down) .. they were great; she was a royal PIA and bad company (and she hated me & her parents loved me) ... it was a great week!

Every time I am down there, I get asked if I want to buy several weeks by other owners. And for almost no real money ... they want to past on their memories to someone who will make more family memories.


----------



## silentg (Apr 18, 2015)

I purchased a VRI resort (Holly Tree) I deposited it into VRI and exchanged it . Because I deposited it, I received a bonus week that can be used until May 2016. There was also a week saved in the resort by the previous owner. We are going to Holly Tree for first time in September. We have week 22 at Holly Tree!  
TerryC
P.S. We found it on TUG, previous owner is a TUG member!


----------



## DAman (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you for this tip.  I see that you own at HGVC and WM on your profile.  I have never heard of Shell.  I am wondering if you know how many points I would need to purchase at HGVC and/or WM to get a 1 bedroom converted on RCI during the red/peak times? It is most important that I can trade on RCI rather than the home resort.  Thank you again.



You need 8000 WM credits(and 1 HKT) for a one bedroom RCI exchange.  If the trade is within 45 days I think it drops to 4000(and that is for any size unit). 

In WM you are able to rent unused credits from other owners once you have your ownership account .  Going rate is .065/.07 a credit. Plus $65 to $75 for HKTs. 

Check wmowners.com for WM information.

Many systems out there.  Each has its pluses and minuses.

We own a VRI resort in Pacific Grove CA.  I contacted the front desk and they had a list of people looking to sell.  You should contact the resorts you are interested in and see if they have such a list.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 18, 2015)

All the trading power in the world can not pull a unit not put up for trade!(Like a PRIME unit in a PRIME week)  Or points system where ALL the participants have been promised PRIME units in PRIME weeks


----------



## taterhed (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry if I repeat, but didn't see it above: *HKT* is housekeeping token.
Lots of wonderful advice here; I'm new to TS but have learned a lot from the wonderful (if sometimes blunt! ) people here on TUG. Tug saved me from 30K a few years back. Join TUG online, best $15 you’ll ever spend.  Period.

My humble opinion: 
There is a LOT to be said for visiting, renting or guesting in a timeshare/timeshare system that you're interested in. The cost is usually relatively close to the fee's you would pay as an owner (at reasonable locations) and you can decide what date, view, size and location you like. Even if you don't stay at/in the precise unit/location you might purchase, a quick day trip to the TS and tour will really give you a great feel for what you want. It really worked for me. Now, the beautiful part:

If you DON’T like the location/unit/system that you just rented:  you are now free to choose a different TS!!!  Much better than making a $$$ mistake for years to come.  You’ve already dodged the bullet:  you’re shopping resale.  Now, dodge the second bullet:  don’t jump into something too quickly before you understand what you want.

Ok, I’ll jump off that soapbox!

Finally: I personally believe that there is a huge difference in the quality and feel of TS systems.  Some (Marriott, HGVC, Westin etc….) give off a very polished and uber-style hotel feel.  Some people like that.  Other TS systems have character, location, size or charm that newer/chain resorts just don’t have (read above).   Some people like that.  Also, the crowd that occupies the various resorts is vastly different—especially at certain times of year. I remember having my young kids at a San Juan (adult) TS in the winter (during school days).  We felt very unloved that week. I strongly suggest that you visit/study some of the TS systems in the locations that you are interested and decide what style/comfort level meets your needs.  During my period of investigation, I found that I was not comfortable with the level of variability between different resorts in some mid-level timeshare systems.  My point here is:  if you have a ‘home resort’ that you frequently use, the only thing that matters is that you are happy with your HOME resort and your fees (purchase, MF) and that you are able to enjoy your TS vacation.  That’s it.   On the other hand, if you want to frequently trade or exchange, you must be happy with your fees (purchase, MF, club, exchange etc…), travel costs, your ability to trade and the average quality of all the trades you’re potentially going to use.  While it’s fine to talk about “buy-low…trade-high,” I think you said you’re constrained by school calendars.  This means you’re probably competing for low airfares (early booking) and easy trades (late ressies).  These two don’t always match up.  

Before the flames rise, let me be clear:  I’m not suggesting you should jump on HGVC for 5* comfort and easy points, I’m suggesting you take time to study the value, quality and flexibility of the different systems before you buy.  Visit (or carefully study) first, buy when comfortable.

I hope I helped.
Welcome!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

e.bram said:


> All the trading power in the world can not pull a unit not put up for trade!(Like a PRIME unit in a PRIME week)  Or points system where ALL the participants have been promised PRIME units in PRIME weeks



Are you saying that if I buy a TS that uses a point system, it is going to be difficult to book during peak times?  I thought that if you had a highly desired location that would increase your chances of getting a reservation in a trade.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2015)

*Supply and demand trumps EVERYTHING else...*



spring.solstice said:


> Are you saying that if I buy a TS that uses a point system, it is going to be difficult to book during peak times?  I thought that if you had a highly desired location that would increase your chances of getting a reservation in a trade.



During peak times (and all other times, for that matter), it's always all about supply and demand, regardless of the "system" and regardless of the "points currency" that may be involved. There is, very simply stated, a limited and finite number of unit / weeks to be had and plenty of competition for the highest demand places and time periods. Having a "valuable" deposit does not really "increase your chances", beyond the obvious fact that you have sufficient value to "trade' *into available space*. 

Supply and demand rules, plainly and simply stated, regardless of the system or the points currency involved and / or whatever it might be that you have to "trade".


----------



## DAman (Apr 18, 2015)

taterhed said:


> My humble opinion:
> There is a LOT to be said for visiting, renting or guesting in a timeshare/timeshare system that you're interested in. The cost is usually relatively close to the fee's you would pay as an owner (at reasonable locations) and you can decide what date, view, size and location you like. Even if you don't stay at/in the precise unit/location you might purchase, a quick day trip to the TS and tour will really give you a great feel for what you want. It really worked for me. Now, the beautiful part:
> 
> If you DON’T like the location/unit/system that you just rented:  you are now free to choose a different TS!!!  Much better than making a $$$ mistake for years to come.  You’ve already dodged the bullet:  you’re shopping resale.  Now, dodge the second bullet:  don’t jump into something too quickly before you understand what you want.
> ...


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Sorry if I repeat, but didn't see it above: *HKT* is housekeeping token.
> Lots of wonderful advice here; I'm new to TS but have learned a lot from the wonderful (if sometimes blunt! ) people here on TUG. Tug saved me from 30K a few years back. Join TUG online, best $15 you’ll ever spend.  Period.
> 
> My humble opinion:
> ...



Thanks for the tips.  I am starting to think that a TS may not just be the right fit me at all.  It seemed like it would be an easy decision, so long as I found a reputable person to purchase a resale from, but this is quite complicated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2015)

Every point system is different. I own Wyndham points, RCI points, DVC Points and Shell points. Plus TPU (trading point units). 

You need to understand booking "windows" for each points system ... if there are priorities or even access to the place you want to go to.

I can NOT trade RCI Points for TPUs even if both came from the same resort .. they are separate currencies.

RCI points has Priority Booking Windows ... but at the 10 month from checkin, where ever the RCI Points can from .. if you have the RCI points in your account, you can spend them with the exchange fee and GET that week. But RCI Points does NOT have an *ONGOING Search *function like RCI WEEKS and II.

If you want to go for a certain date in RCI, set up an ongoing search for WHERE, WHEN and HOW BIG you need as far as possible in advance ... I am not familiar with II, but I believe, they too have an ongoing search? Do it more months in advance .. it some deposits WHAT, WHERE and WHEN you want to go... and you are 1st in the ongoing search list, YOU get it ... either confirmed immediately (if that is HOW you set up search) or emailed to you to confirm within 24 or 48 hours....

Wyndham points requires me to LOOK & Search non-stop. But it does have HOME Resort booking call ARP booking window for where I own.

keep reading ... lots to get confused on.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2015)

If you moved to a foreign land and did not speak the language, would you take the plane back home within a day or a week or struggle for months to "get it" with learning by trying and listening and asking questions.

Timeshares are great ... families love the space and kids adapt to their new home quickly. 

My youngest nephew knew to grab the "B" unit at Kingsgate in Williamsburg fast than his older and bigger brothers. And he locks them out. The older brothers are thrilled he locks himself IN and stays way from them.  It is all in HOW you look at timesharing.

AND trust me, NONE of us learned as much as we know in a few days or a few weeks. And once I got knowledgeable about one system, the next timeshare system got so much easier and faster to learn.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 18, 2015)

> Thanks for the tips. I am starting to think that a TS may not just be the right fit me at all. It seemed like it would be an easy decision, so long as I found a reputable person to purchase a resale from, but this is quite complicated.


 
Wait Wait!!!

nothing could be easier than using TUG or Redweek to plan and rent a great timeshare at a great price.

That's my point. Rent one. If you like it, do the research. If not--it's usually quite a bit better experience than your average hotel--especially for a group of 4. 
That's why you shouldn't try to learn all the systems at once.
JMHO.
good luck!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I am starting to think that a TS may not just be the right fit me at all.  It seemed like it would be an easy decision, so long as I found a reputable person to purchase a resale from, but this is quite complicated.



I would like to suggest Bluegreen Vacation Club to you as an east coaster. Resorts are 3-5 star.

http://www.bluegreenvacations.com/home
When you look on this link see the map by hovering over 'destinations'

They have La Cabana in Aruba, The Fountains in Orlando, Solara Surfside on the ocean in North Miami plus a multitude of other FL locations.. 
The have The Hammocks at Marathon in the FL keys. 

They have two resorts on Cape Cod, a resort in New Hampshire, a resort in Nassau, Bahamas.

They are in Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, Charleston, Williamsburg, Big Sky Montana (sorry, no Utah)

And they have NYC and Chicago City locations

And all these reservations are made directly thru Bluegreen - no exchange fee to pay. You can reserve from 2-14 days at a time at 11 months out midnight eastern time 

Here is the points chart   http://bluegreenonline.com/points.pdf

If you want to exchange an RCI membership is included with the ownership.
There is a fixed/crossover grid so there are no trading power issues. A one bedroom at WDW-DVC or any resort in FL is 11,000 points plus RCI exchange fee of $209. 
Here is the crossover grid   https://bluegreenowner.com//MS/ResortImages/Bluegreen_RCI_01_15_2010.pdf


You can also exchange with II but need to have your own membership ($89 per year) plus exchange fee $174…this will give you access to Marriotts and Sheratons/Westin and Hyatts but not during prime school winter vacations.

The maint fee is based on points owned

Everyone who owns trust fund E (which is what you want) pays a base fee of $330 plus $0.508 per point plus a program fee of $129
So $459 + 10K $508 = $967
20K = $1475
30K = $1983 per year

For a family of 4 owning between 20-30K points you can take two week long vacations and a few short stays as well.

And you can get points for almost free here on the Bargain Board….remember that the transfer fee is $450 per contract so it is usually better to get only two or three contracts  or even one big one.


HTH….stick around, read and learn.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> I would like to suggest Bluegreen Vacation Club to you as an east coaster. Resorts are 3-5 star.
> 
> http://www.bluegreenvacations.com/home
> When you look on this link see the map by hovering over 'destinations'
> ...



This was very helpful! I appreciate all these links and info.  Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> This was very helpful! I appreciate all these links and info.  Thanks.



You are getting lots of information from lots of people. Since you have been a member for TWO days :ignore: what we are telling you can be overwhelming. 
Soooooo - Relax, read, maybe do a rental in one or two of the locations or the resort chains that interest you.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> My experience is that the TUG reviews on a 1-10 rating is more accurate than trip advisor's star system where ours are by TUGgers, theirs can be by people with an axe to grind or some other motive. You gain access to TUG reviews by joining TUG ($15/yr).
> 
> Jim


I have joined.  Is there a specific place to look for sales besides the "bargain deals" link?


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> I have joined. Is there a specific place to look for sales besides the "bargain deals" link?



That and ebay were always my go-tos.  Redweek.com is also a heavily trafficked site.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> I have joined.  Is there a specific place to look for sales besides the "bargain deals" link?


At the top of this page is a red bar - click on "Marketplace" then you will see all the classified ads. You may need to log in again.

Also suggest Redweek.com and MyResortNetwork.com as a place to look for sales and rentals.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> That and ebay were always my go-tos.  Redweek.com is also a heavily trafficked site.



Can non-owners use red week?


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> At the top of this page is a red bar - click on "Marketplace" then you will see all the classified ads. You may need to log in again.
> 
> Also suggest Redweek.com and MyResortNetwork.com as a place to look for sales and rentals.



Thanks.  Never heard of second site. Will check it out.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Can non-owners use red week?



RedWeek.com is set up in such a way that you can see all of the advertised listings (sales and rentals) without a RedWeek membership (and / or without first having any timeshare ownerships), but in order to respond to any ads seen on RedWeek you must first purchase a RedWeek membership, which costs $15 per year. 

There is no cost to view or respond to listings on MyResortNetwork.com.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Can non-owners use red week?


 

TUG marketplace and Redweek are excellent sites to shop for resale timeshares and rentals.  VERY excellent for rentals.

But, you might want to browse some of the Broker websites (previously listed in this thread or another) or the TUG Resort Reviews page for info.  The broker websites will have fancy links to describe resort and the TS system.  The links on Redweek tend to be fairly basic. The TUG review pages have lots of info including price history etc..  Finally, if you find something (broker, TUG, Redweek etc..) come back here to TUG and ask "is this a deal?"  and  you'll get some excellent guidance on the ins/outs of the unit, the price and 'what to know before you buy.'


----------



## e.bram (Apr 19, 2015)

OP:
You will not find what you want on "bargain deals"!


----------



## KevinD40 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Dont do it...*

I have been in the industry for over 5 years and just resigned-not bitter about it but just got sick & tired of management relentlessly telling us to badger the owners. Follow this:

YOU WILL pay many many different fees i.e Housekeeping, reservation fees,MAINTENANCE FEES, Assessments...et al. it is NOT worth it. You can have the same freedom by booking on line and the hell with the BS that you wont own anything...you pay thousands of dollars for the product-thousands of dollars for second & third tier "fees" and you don't own anything anyway cause it is NOT WORTH cr*p after you purchase...you may spend $20-$70,80,90,000 dollars and the DAY after you purchase it isn't worth cr*p....

NOW what you can do WHICH IS WHAT THE WYNDHAM SALES PEOPLE DO, is purchase 28,000 points ONLY---never mind what that'll get you BECAUSE with that your RCI annual membership is included and then you can book LAST CALL vacations for $149-$299 FOR THE ENTIRE WEEK at any one of over 4000 resorts...you need to trust me on this-its my way of giving back to the owners that were badgered & coerced over the years by my managers. YES I planted the seed and went along with it but I am sorry for any hurt I did to anyone by backdooring them to make such a horrible decision for their families.

One other thing... the BS is NOT WORTH leaving to your family...


----------



## KevinD40 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Dont do it*

[DUPLICATE POST DELETED: Forum rule prohibit duplicate posts. Please stop pasting the same thing over and over.]


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2015)

KevinD40 said:


> I have been in the industry for over 5 years and just resigned-not bitter about it but just got sick & tired of management relentlessly telling us to badger the owners. Follow this:
> 
> YOU WILL pay many many different fees i.e Housekeeping, reservation fees,MAINTENANCE FEES, Assessments...et al. it is NOT worth it. You can have the same freedom by booking on line and the hell with the BS that you wont own anything...you pay thousands of dollars for the product-thousands of dollars for second & third tier "fees" and you don't own anything anyway cause it is NOT WORTH cr*p after you purchase...you may spend $20-$70,80,90,000 dollars and the DAY after you purchase it isn't worth cr*p....
> 
> ...



I have owned, used and enjoyed multiple timeshare weeks (all of them purchased *resale*, of course ) for over 30 years now. Your candor and honesty regarding your unfortunate five years employed as a developer sales weasel is certainly welcome. That said, the widespread advice and experience on TUG is to *completely avoid* grossly overpriced, obscenely expensive "developer direct" purchases anyhow, very much like one would avoid a nasty and infectious communicable disease. 

Your "small points" advice regarding RCI Last Calls has some merit, but unfortunately does not fit or apply to the OP's self-described situation --- a family (...a very *young* family, I'd be willing to bet) is hogtied to school vacation time periods for years to come.  Precious little (if anything) will ever be found available as "Last Calls" (a.k.a. unclaimed RCI leftovers) for the OP's particular time constraints and date-specific needs, wouldn't you agree?

Your observations about the "nickel and dime" fees imposed by "chains" (like Wyndham) may be true, but not applicable at all to *independent* timeshare resorts, where the hungry original developer is long gone from the scene (...good riddance) and an owner-controlled HOA is now in place, directly overseeing the facility operation.

One other thing... No family member or heir is *ever* actually required to accept an unwanted timeshare as an inheritance; it can always simply be disclaimed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you.  I am in New York.  I did notice that some resorts were grouped in certain areas.



I live in the Hudson Valley, NY. Everyone is different, but I can tell you having a fixed week at a resort we could drive to was great for our family. It became like a second home. Our son, now 27 years old and living in NH, still comes out to Smugglers Notch when we are there as so many memories were made there since 1999. We only ended up exchanging our fixed summer week once (for Hawaii), but used all the other summer weeks at Smuggs. We also have a floater there and when our son was in school, we always exchanged those for summer weeks and have been all over the country. Now that he is grown, we actually use the floaters at Smuggs as well, occasionally exchanging them. When we want o take an ADDITiONAL vacation, we just rent from other owners and have been to places like Yellowstone, Scotland, that way. Fixed weeks are simple to own. You show up and use your week. When you exchange you exchange a week for another week period. Once you get into a points system- and there are many different ones- things get a bit more complicated. For both- if you want to exchange you must plan way ahead, but with points you have to book your own home resort unit way ahead also or you can lose it for the following year. You don't necessarily have to belong to a big exchange company either. Some smaller ones with no membership fees or requirement that you deposit your week first can work well, even with a smaller inventory. It doesn't have to be an all or nothing proposition.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

I do recommend renting at some resort where you might want to own first.We rented at Smuggs twice before buying there and we also rented at Pollard Brook twice before as well. Talk to other owners there, get info., get an idea of which units/buildings are desirable for your family, get a feel for the place and the surrounding area, etc. No rush to buy/acquire anything.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

It can be a bit overwhelming- way too much information sometimes from us Tuggers. Again, that is why I like simplicity. Either a fixed week at a drivable resort or a basic points system- again with a drivable location so you are not at the mercy of airfares, rental cars prices, etc. You can save those type of vacations for rentals.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 19, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> My Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort was built in the early 1950s ... SOLD leasehold existed for 20+ years to people (just like from NYC). Every kitchen has a separate hallway door -- for the staff & cleaning to use (very high end). Will it ever have jetted tubs? NO. Do I care? NO. Will it get 5 star rating for the interiors and resort appeal? NO. (and I don't care either). But people who stay there generally love the location, love the beach, feel safe and comfortable and have a great time. And the price (maintenance fees) are great for the area and the size of the units. And the units are CLEAN and refurbished regularly.
> 
> And the immediate area has character and charm ... after all, where can you stay and walk down the street 1/2 block to see J-Lo perform and film a commercial for her appearance in Brazil ... just wish she would show up on time (but from personal experience before with J-Lo ... that just don't happen). And stay away from that corner store with the homemade ice cream and favored popcorn (chocolate covered is the worst popcorn!!! (NOT)). And that sports bar --- the Parrot! Just the best known sports bar between Key West and Jacksonville .... they close the street for the BIG events (like J-Lo's appearance) or any TV football game when the Home Team (the Eagles) play.
> 
> And just ask about elevator music at the FLBR ... they have songs which are sung by the occupants during checkin/checkout times --- favorite is :Make New Friends, but .." At least EVERYONE is smiling and giggling by the time they get off in the lobby.....and saying goodbye to their new friends...



My kind of place.  Stayed there once and loved it.  I also liked the Silver Seas when traveling alone.  Better location and street level parking.  But if I were traveling with family, I would pick the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort.  

George


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

KevinD40 said:


> I have been in the industry for over 5 years and just resigned-not bitter about it but just got sick & tired of management relentlessly telling us to badger the owners. Follow this:
> 
> YOU WILL pay many many different fees i.e Housekeeping, reservation fees,MAINTENANCE FEES, Assessments...et al. it is NOT worth it. You can have the same freedom by booking on line and the hell with the BS that you wont own anything...you pay thousands of dollars for the product-thousands of dollars for second & third tier "fees" and you don't own anything anyway cause it is NOT WORTH cr*p after you purchase...you may spend $20-$70,80,90,000 dollars and the DAY after you purchase it isn't worth cr*p....
> 
> ...



Thanks for your honesty about the industry.  What you describe is exactly what I am trying to avoid.  I have not looked into Wyndham's system yet, but I appreciate your tips and will give it a look.  As the other member mentioned, I am locked into a school calendar so I am not sure if the last call weeks offered on RCI would be worth purchasing that alone for.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I live in the Hudson Valley, NY. Everyone is different, but I can tell you having a fixed week at a resort we could drive to was great for our family...
> Fixed weeks are simple to own. You show up and use your week. When you exchange you exchange a week for another week period.



Thank you for explaining the differences between fixed and floating weeks.  When you exchange a fixed week, do you have to exchange for that same week or can you try to choose another week? Do some fixed weeks have greater values than others? I also noticed that some ads have a fixed week and then additional specific floating weeks on the description.  Do you know what that means?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you for explaining the differences between fixed and floating weeks.  When you exchange a fixed week, do you have to exchange for that same week or can you try to choose another week? Do some fixed weeks have greater values than others? I also noticed that some ads have a fixed week and then additional specific floating weeks on the description.  Do you know what that means?



When you deposit a week, you can select any other week for which you are eligible, and there is availability. Tough to exchange a 'mud week' studio for a prime season 2 bedroom. You DO up your chances by depositing early and setting up an 'ongoing search' for your desired week. 

Some of those with the sets of weeks are 'seasons. Prime summer, (weeks 20ish-32ish) shoulder 10-19 and 32-45(ish) winter 45ish- 9ish Of course in ski resorts there is mud season. You may own a specific week, but may exchange within your bracketed season. Different resorts/systems use different divisions of their seasons, but you get the idea.

You are getting a LOT of information, and I fear maybe too much. Like trying to sip water from a fire hose. 

I know TUGgers are a very helpful bunch and are anxious to share tactics they have found to work for them. Timesharing is sort of a hobby. Many of us 'work' the systems to get maximum use or perceived value from what we've bought. Others are happy to simply go to their home resort on their owned week(s) as an analog of owning a second home. Both are right and neither way is wrong. You just need to find a comfortable level of 'hobbyhood'.

Keep asking and we'll keep feeding you information and opinions. We have plenty of both.

Jim


----------



## traveldaddy (Apr 19, 2015)

Spring.soltice.

From the posts I have seen, I think the most important thing I can advise is for you to make a commitment to yourself to NOT buy anything for at least 3 or 6 months (pick your timeline - but WAIT until you have a lot of time to review, research and think). 

I am a relative newbie, but from what I think I know:

1 - buy resale
2 - Make sure you understand you are buying a long term annual cost (MF every year that will increase, plus buy-in costs) and that this should be _discretionary_ spending you are committing to
3 - Try before you buy i.e. rent or visit the location (FYI I did not in many cases)
4 - Buy where you can get to easily (airfare is a major portion of cost of vacation and make sure you account for it along with #2)
5 - Buy what you can and will use most of the time (aspiring to 'trade' or 'exchange' into something better can work, but not necessarily all of the time, especially if you are tied to the same school schedule as everyone else. Supply and demand is an economic law)
6 - Understand that when you buy, it may be a long term decision that may cost you to unwind - treat the same as buying a vacation property (which it is, even if it is only a slice of one)
7 - there are many locations that are 'overbuilt' and you may be better off renting than owning - Orlando, Branson etc.


So once you take all of this into account, you have probably covered 95%+ of everything (relative to a developer purchase). You can try to optimize from there, but remember, at some point you need to DO something so you can vacation with your family. When you get to understanding all of that, you will need a vacation .

IMNSHO, I think you should look at something like a Myrtle Beach prime summer week, maybe every other year as a starter. If you get the right one, they have lots of TPU (trading currency in RCI), but you could also drive there in the summer. There is always demand for these, so you can rent it if you have to, or trade or use. I like the myrtle beach area, so I am biased though. I picked up a every other year 2 bedroom at the Plantation Resort villas for next to nothing, and it gets 38 TPU in RCI. I traded this for a spring break year at the home resort plus a spring break the next year in a 2 bedroom in Florida. Works out to 2 weeks at spring break for my family for under $600/week, with lots of space and a full kitchen to save on meals (kids like to EAT!). Works for me, but YMMV. 

Best of luck in your journey. Listen to the folks on here - they are awesome. I learned so much from them and still made some 'mistakes' in my purchases - remember though, if you make a decision that is 95% 'good' - that is a pretty darn good decision. In fact, I wish most of my decisions were 1/2 that good! Now THAT would be an improvement!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> Spring.soltice.
> 
> From the posts I have seen, I think the most important thing I can advise is for you to make a commitment to yourself to NOT buy anything for at least 3 or 6 months (pick your timeline - but WAIT until you have a lot of time to review, research and think).
> 
> ...



Thank you for your newbie advice.  You certainly do not sound like a newbie! I have stayed at a lot of time share properties from friends who own so I definitely have an idea of where I would like to travel.  I just do not understand the back end of it that owners do or should understand.  I will look into Myrtle Beach.  It sounds like you made out very well with what you booked recently.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> Spring.soltice.
> 
> From the posts I have seen, I think the most important thing I can advise is for you to make a commitment to yourself to NOT buy anything for at least 3 or 6 months (pick your timeline - but WAIT until you have a lot of time to review, research and think).
> 
> ...


 
Very good advice, very well said.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> <snip> ...am *not sure if the last call weeks offered on RCI would be worth purchasing that alone for*.



Just as a point of clarification, in case there was any misunderstanding, RCI's "Last Call" weeks are essentially *one time*, week-long rentals, not permanent purchases. Many (not all) of these weeks are weeks which were "deposited for exchange" by their owners, but which no one else subsequently claimed for "exchange", hence my reference to those offerings as "leftovers". You will find 2BR+ RCI "Last Call" school vacation weeks in desirable locations somewhere between very rarely and never.

On that same subject / point, I should also clarify (if it wasn't already clear from the "salesman" post), that in order to access any RCI Last Call week offerings, you must first actually have a RCI membership, which in turn requires having a timeshare ownership in order to establish such a RCI membership in the first place. Any such underlying ownership, whether or not within Wyndham and whether fixed week, floating week, or "pure points" will *still* have obligatory annual maintenance fees.

Not seeking to contribute further to "information overload", in exiting from further participation in this thread I'll simply echo one simple and straightforward bit of advice --- read, learn, research, absorb --- then rinse, lather and repeat. Ask all of the questions you can possibly think of here for several *months* before considering buying (or even accepting for "free") any timeshare, anywhere. Good luck.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

theo said:


> Just as a point of clarification, in case there was any misunderstanding, RCI's "Last Call" weeks are essentially *one time*, week-long rentals, not permanent purchases. Many (not all) of these weeks are weeks which were "deposited for exchange" by their owners, but which no one else subsequently claimed for "exchange", hence my reference to those offerings as "leftovers". You will find RCI "Last Call" school vacation weeks in desirable locations somewhere between very rarely and never.
> 
> On that same subject / point, I should also clarify (if it wasn't already clear from the "salesman" post), that in order to access any RCI Last Call week offerings, you must first actually have a RCI membership, which in turn requires having a timeshare ownership in order to establish such a RCI membership in the first place. Any such underlying ownership, whether or not within Wyndham and whether fixed week, floating week, or "pure points" will still have obligatory annual maintenance fees.


 
to futher add to the confusion....

Interval International (II)--the other major paid exchange company--also has a program similar to "RCI Last Call"    II calls their program "getaways."  The same comments and rules in theos post generally apply.

v/r


----------



## traveldaddy (Apr 19, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Very good advice, very well said.



Stoooopppp! You'll make me blush.....

Seriously - there is a balance between being too cautious so as to not get ripped off and therefore doing nothing - ever - or acting risk adjusted and rationally. 

Once you are comfortable you have covered the major risks, it is time to act, and by act, I mean go on vacation.......of course!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you for explaining the differences between fixed and floating weeks.  When you exchange a fixed week, do you have to exchange for that same week or can you try to choose another week? Do some fixed weeks have greater values than others? I also noticed that some ads have a fixed week and then additional specific floating weeks on the description.  Do you know what that means?[/QUOTE
> 
> A deeded fixed week is a week you own that you are guaranteed a certain unit and week every year. I own week 30 at Smuggs. I essentially just show up there every year that time and get the unit I purchased. We actually bought from the developer when they were building the West Hill Community at Smuggs and I wanted a top floor, corner unit with a great view of the Notch. Because we bought when we were young and did not take out any loans, and we got great use out of it, it worked out financially for us as well. I can trade it for something else somewhere else any week of the year within a 3 year window. I can even trade into a week somewhere else a year ahead of time or within 2 years of the date of my week- but anywhere anytime based on availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> spring.solstice said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for explaining the differences between fixed and floating weeks.  When you exchange a fixed week, do you have to exchange for that same week or can you try to choose another week? Do some fixed weeks have greater values than others? I also noticed that some ads have a fixed week and then additional specific floating weeks on the description.  Do you know what that means?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

Another thing- some resorts- like Smuggs- have their own swap columns where owners can trade their fixed weeks with each other, or rent to each other. We rented this way one year to go on an extra vacation to Smuggs in winter- the week after New Years when it is more quiet there. Got a great rate and in a unit right across from ours.

Also, because it is usually very expensive to rent- even privately from another owner -during prime weeks, I found it much more reasonable to rent this upcoming XMAS (4 nights)  from a Wyndham Points owner (through my wish ad on TUG), who actually is not familiar with the resort but used her points to get me the exact dates and the exact building that I wanted, which is in the West Hill Community where I own in summer. She was also able to get a unit for my brother and his family in the same building.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 2, 2015)

*Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... 2bdr/2bath?*



vacationhopeful said:


> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... 2bdr/2bath lock off unit. No lockoff fee. Deeded fixed weeks.
> 
> Maintenance Fees: Under $900 yearly for the 2/2 lockout units.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I can't not understand everything in your reply. Are you saying that you use this for trade RCI or just as your yearly location?
Also, how would I buy this resale? What should I search on ebay or TUG marketplace?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 2, 2015)

needhelp said:


> I'm sorry I can't not understand everything in your reply. Are you saying that you use this for trade RCI or just as your yearly location?
> Also, how would I buy this resale? What should I search on ebay or TUG marketplace?



FLBR -- 2/2 lockoff fixed deeded weeks. Look at MFs and other charges to use certain features (some resorts charge a fee to lockoff (split the unit's usage).

Either use it or TRADE it via II or RCI or VRI (internal system trade).

TUG does not permit ads for weeks within the BBS thread except in the Bargain Basement or Last Minute Rentals. All other ads are in the Marketplace (in the RED BANNER at the top of the signin page). Free to read & reply directly to those ads. This post (and my prior post) was NOT an ad ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 2, 2015)

needhelp said:


> I'm sorry I can't not understand everything in your reply. Are you saying that you use this for trade RCI or just as your yearly location?
> Also, how would I buy this resale? What should I search on ebay or TUG marketplace?



In general the suggestion is once you have found this sight, take about 3-6 months to do research and possibly rent before jumping into buying a timeshare even on resale.  Everyones needs are different so it is hard to point someone in the right direction.  You need to figure out what would be best for you.  Once you are ready places like ebay, the marketplace, redweek, etc are great places to look.  Timeshares are easy to buy but can be difficult to divest yourself if you make a choice that doesn't work for you.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 2, 2015)

The only TS that would work for the OP is Fixed  week in  a prime unit in a prime week(school) within driving distance from his(her) residence. It could then be easily used or rented with the OP renting something else.


----------



## Oldmanbeholder (Jun 14, 2015)

This post has TONS of great information. Thank you all.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 15, 2015)

e.bram said:


> The only TS that would work for the OP is Fixed  week in  a prime unit in a prime week(school) within driving distance from his(her) residence. It could then be easily used or rented with the OP renting something else.



I disagree,

 I own in two resorts were I have floating time which is during prime seasons and I can easily secure a unit when I want it very easily.  

So I think a good float period in a good resort will also work.


----------

